# Addicted to Vivaldi



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

I am addicted to Vivaldi's music. I listen to his string concertos for hours at a time. I fall to sleep listening to his music. I have listened to every discovered instrumental and vocal work of his. I practically have memorized the RV catalog.

And from my time listening to his music, I can't help but detect a profound meaning behind his music. A kind of truth, inevitability words can't describe. I am currently in the process of scanning through vocabulary of the English Language to find words that will communicate precisely as possible the true essence of Vivaldi. Then I shall write a tenable account of my fondness for his music but also his character and his position at the Pieta.

I am very depressed and his music adds to my depression but at the same time, I feel liberated in a way I can't explain yet. I could die listening to his music especially:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user305636706%2Fconcerto-for-strings-in-c

It's his G minor/C minor concertos that resonate on a deeper level with me for unknown reasons?

How can I quell my addicted to his music?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you listened to his vocal music? His church/sacred music and of course, his operas and wonderful as well. SOrry, but you might just have to stay addicted to his music!


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I know what you mean when the sound of certain music 'hits-home' in a highly personal way...as if it's scored a Home Run every time you hear it. 
Firstly, rejoice that the music speaks _so_ profoundly to you, then try to analyse what elements in your personality is it highlighting that you need to express-yourself through more ...away from the world of music?
If not, just accept it but try to find similarly obsessing music by other composers..._so at least you get a change?!_


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Enjoy ............


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Bach seems to have felt the same way, so you're in good company! Incidentally, since joining the forum I learned about the cello sonatas (I believe from Vaneyes), which have a kind of intimacy that has grown on me. 

Happy listening!


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

There were days that I only listened to Bach and Chopin, these were in my teenage years.

Then I discovered, Mendelssohn, Beethoven and Mozart and many others, and concluded that there is great music written by others as well, and there's no need to concentrate on few composers only, I believe your addiction is temporary...

Listen to other composers and you'll see that there's way more to enjoy...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Try Telemann. I get that special vibe with his Overtures and Concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a Vivaldi year a while ago. I have no regrets, either.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah Vivaldi's music has that nostalgic feeling to it. Like you want to be at that place during that time he performed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Vivaldi said:


> I am very depressed and his music adds to my depression but at the same time, I feel liberated in a way I can't explain yet. I could die listening to his music especially:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Setting aside the death wish, which is probably not a good idea...

...enjoy your addiction. Why would you want to quell it? Unless your GP tells you otherwise, being addicted to Vivaldi is not injurious to health, though judging by Nigel Kennedy, it might not be good for your hairdo or your taste in football teams.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Vivaldi said:


> I am very depressed and his music adds to my depression but at the same time, I feel liberated in a way I can't explain yet.


I'm not trying to be funny here: have you seen a mental health professional?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I don´t think we are to judge here whether the assistance of a psychiatrist is really needed. Every major interest can in a way be seen as an obsession or potentially an escapist strategy, but it is not necessarily a bad thing; it can be a source of joy, restitution or insights. But trying to use the interest or parts thereof in a creative, not only passive way is no doubt recommendable. If a "cure" is needed, engaging in other activities is very likely the most effective way, at least for a start.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> I don´t think we are to judge here whether the assistance of a psychiatrist is really needed. Every major interest can in a way be seen as an obsession or potentially an escapist strategy, but it is not necessarily a bad thing; it can be a source of joy, restitution or insights. But trying to use the interest or parts thereof in a creative, not only passive way is no doubt recommendable. If a "cure" is needed, engaging in other activities is very likely the most effective way, at least for a start.


But the OP said they were "very depressed", that was the bit that concerned me.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Talking to someone can of course be a relief in many cases.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah Vivaldi's music has that nostalgic feeling to it. Like you want to be at that place during that time he performed.


well put, there's something so 'baroque' about it .

To the OP: I would not recommend listening to music that adds to your depression, as much as you like it - I would try listening to music that does the reverse.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is fortunate, then, that there is a plentiful supply.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The complete concerti for Viola d'amore


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

I love Vivaldi's music. I listen to it all the time! It brightens up my mood almost instantly when I am feeling down.


----------



## stringslover (Sep 26, 2013)

I found a website that is offering a pair of tickets for the opening night of the Four Seasons by Candlelight concert tour at Aylesbury on 8th November. I already have some tickets for another venue but thought that I would share it with some other Vivaldi addicts!

http://www.tlm-magazine.co.uk/compe...-four-seasons-by-candlelight-autumn-tour.html

Jude


----------



## Balhor (Sep 24, 2013)

Vivaldi was a genious. 
The other day I was listening to


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

I like in this age the RV 583 Violin Concerto by Giuliano Carmignola. Specially the second movement that is piu bello.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vivaldi is wonderful. I have a fistfull of Vivaldi CDs--all choral works except for the seasons.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi's concertos are delicious. Like a pizza.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Vivaldi's music can certainly be addictive, but only for 20 minutes. Not trying to put him down, but his music gives me great enjoyment when taken in small doses.


----------

